# Does God Have Two Wills? – Matt Chandler



## Mayflower (Jun 27, 2008)

Does God Have Two Wills? – Matt Chandler

http://www.thevillagechurch.net/resources/documents/20070410DoesGodHaveTwoWills.pdf


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 27, 2008)

It's the same ol' song and dance. This view gives us a God who truly, volitionally desires one thing yet does another -- and this supposedly for His own greater glory. God thus has one desire that overides another to determine His decree. So, we must conclude there is a volitional desire in God (the object of which is external to God) that comes from his nature (i.e. He can't help it), rather than God's love and desire being an act of His will.

Scripture says God does what he desires.


----------

